# turkey



## ravenclan (Nov 3, 2018)

posted this in another thread but had to share here


----------



## texomakid (Nov 3, 2018)

OMG! That's a hoot!


----------



## noboundaries (Nov 3, 2018)

My wife and I CRACKED UP!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 4, 2018)

Good one
Gary


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Nov 5, 2018)

Too funny. Laughing out loud here at the office.


----------



## captainbuttfloss (Nov 17, 2018)

lol, definitely sharing this one with friends!


----------



## ravenclan (Nov 20, 2018)

has anyone tried a butter and maple syrup mix, and then injected before deep frying or smoking their turkey?

What about a butter and honey mix?


----------



## jankko (Dec 9, 2018)

I can not believe that :D:D:D


----------



## daveomak (Dec 9, 2018)

ravenclan said:


> has anyone tried a butter and maple syrup mix, and then injected before deep frying or smoking their turkey?
> 
> What about a butter and honey mix?



*Don't use honey....  It's a known carrier of botulism...*.


----------



## ravenclan (Dec 10, 2018)

daveomak said:


> *Don't use honey....  It's a known carrier of botulism...*.



did not know that!! Thanks for the heads up!!!


----------



## daveomak (Dec 10, 2018)

ravenclan said:


> did not know that!! Thanks for the heads up!!!



Food botulism occurs after ingestion of items contaminated with botulinum toxin. The incubation period can range from four hours to eight days with an average of 12 to 36 hours. The higher the toxin concentration in the food ingested, the shorter the incubation period.

Symptoms vary but include headache, dizziness, drowsiness, difficulty swallowing and breathing, paralysis and blurred vision.

*Another type is infant botulism, which occurs mostly in those under six months of age.

Four infants in Texas recently developed botulism poisoning after being given pacifiers containing or dipped in honey.*

.......


----------

